# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  Nhờ các bác giúp em cài biến tần sunfar E300 với mach3

## suu_tam

Tình hình là em có con biến tần  SUNFAR E300
Vừa rồi mới tích tiền mua được con card mach3 PLT.

Dây dợ linh tinh em đã nối xong rồi, dịch chuyển thử được hết rồi. Giờ chỉ con cái điều khiển tốc độ biến tần thì ngu ngu chưa biết. Các bác giúp em chỉ cách cài đặt trên biến tần, trên mach3 và dây nối một cách chi tiết để nhận được điểu khiển 0-10V vì thực sự em rất ngu dai.

Xin trân thành cảm ơn các bác!

----------


## Khoa C3

Bác có thông tin về card mach3 PLT không.

----------


## suu_tam

Thực sự là em cũng không biết thông tin gì.
Em mua con như hệt thế này không nhớ hình như là 500k thì phải.

http://cnc24h.com/BOB-MACH3-CNC-giao...truc.-83.html/

Con chương trình thì em tải trên mạng, đã chạy được. Em đã cắm động cơ vào X, Y, Z đã dịch chuyển dược ngon lành rồi ạ. Nhưng chưa biết đấu nối vào biến tần nên chưa chạy thử sản phẩm được ạ.

----------


## CKD

Cai hướng dẫn sơ bộ của cái BOB


Param thì set mấy cái param thế này
- F0.0 -> 1
- F0.2 -> 1

----------


## Luyến

Trên biến Tần bác cài đặt nhận chế độ điều khiển 0-10v.
Đặt max Hz lên 400. 
Nối dây.
GND- CM
10v-AI

----------


## suu_tam

Con card em mua đúng như con hình kia. Hình như em mua 500k thì phải.
Em đã xem thì thấy cái biến tần của em f0.0 và f0.2 là 1 rồi và max cũng là 400hz rồi ạ.
Nhưng em thấy trên con biến tần có 1 chân ghi 10v (cạnh chân 24v), đang định nối cái đó vào cái card, máy quá bác Luyến chỉ.
Em xin cảm ơn các bác, để có gì em thử xem kết quả ra sao.

----------


## suu_tam

Tình hình là em đã làm theo bác CKD và bác Luyến chỉ.





Em cài trong biến tần và nối dây như hình.

Các trục em di chuyển đã ok. Ngon lành hết.
Đến thử biến tần thì em nhấn F5 thì chỗ đó nó nhấp nháy trong mach3 nhưng cũng không chạy.

Thử chập lấy CM và FWD thì biến tần nó quay đến 100hz (min freq cài đặt).

Thử lấy cái đồng hồ điện ra đo thì chân gnd và 0-10V không thấy có gì. Kể cả bật tắt F5 cũng không thay đổi.

Các bác cho em hỏi em cần phải làm gì nữa ạ?

----------


## emptyhb

> Tình hình là em đã làm theo bác CKD và bác Luyến chỉ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Em cài trong biến tần và nối dây như hình.
> 
> Các trục em di chuyển đã ok. Ngon lành hết.
> ...


Bác cấp nguồn 24v cho BOB chưa? với cả bác phải cài đặt port và pin trong mach3 nữa.

----------


## suu_tam

Cảm ơn bác. Em lại chưa làm mấy cái đó.
Tại em tưởng trong 24 chân của LPT nó có V+ rồi. Lấy thêm 5V ở cổng USB để ra 5V cho Driver. Hóa ra vẫn phải thêm nguồn cho nó nữa ạ?
Cho hướng dẫn em thì hướng thêm tý cho chót. Cài đặt port và pin để đóng cho cái biến tần ở chỗ nào.

Cái mach3 của em, em tải ở trang chủ. Sau đó cài đặt ra rồi copy file Mach1Lic.dat. Trên title đã hiện ra tên đăng ký rồi nhưng chạy vẫn chỉ được có 500 dòng lệnh.
Giờ em kiếm bộ khác cài lại chỉ cần lưu file XML là không phải cài đặt lại thông số phải không ạ?

Mà em call cho bác 0 9 8 9 . 40 8. 408 toàn không liên lạc được. Đầu nằm mà bác đã trốn việc rồi à?

----------


## emptyhb

> Cảm ơn bác. Em lại chưa làm mấy cái đó.
> Tại em tưởng trong 24 chân của LPT nó có V+ rồi. Lấy thêm 5V ở cổng USB để ra 5V cho Driver. Hóa ra vẫn phải thêm nguồn cho nó nữa ạ?
> Cho hướng dẫn em thì hướng thêm tý cho chót. Cài đặt port và pin để đóng cho cái biến tần ở chỗ nào.
> 
> Cái mach3 của em, em tải ở trang chủ. Sau đó cài đặt ra rồi copy file Mach1Lic.dat. Trên title đã hiện ra tên đăng ký rồi nhưng chạy vẫn chỉ được có 500 dòng lệnh.
> Giờ em kiếm bộ khác cài lại chỉ cần lưu file XML là không phải cài đặt lại thông số phải không ạ?
> 
> Mà em call cho bác 0 9 8 9 . 40 8. 408 toàn không liên lạc được. Đầu nằm mà bác đã trốn việc rồi à?


Vâng, nó vẫn phải cấp nguồn 24v bác ạ. Em lười lắm nên trốn việc liên tục.

Bác chờ em chút, em chạy xuống cái máy lần trước cài mach3 rồi lên hướng dẫn bác.

Ngày đó em cài cho nó hoạt động xong em không dùng.

----------


## emptyhb

Mach3 bác cứ tải bản mới nhất ở trang chủ r3.043.066, lic thì bác thử file này xem https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B7w5...WE0blhGajI3Zk0

bác copy vào thư mục cài đặt mach3

----------


## emptyhb

Cái bob của em có 1 relay, của bác có 3, nên có thể Spindle Stepin với Output #1 Pin Number khác.

Với cả lâu rồi, em làm thử mấy cách điều khiển Spindle nên cài đặt hiện thời như vậy. Có thể bác chỉ cần cái Output #1 thôi.

Nếu vẫn chưa làm được thì mai em nối lại bob rồi trả lời chính xác cho bác.

----------


## suu_tam

Ở ảnh của bác thấy trong Motor Ouputs thì Spindle đang để 14-0
Vậy sao ở Output Signals để 1-17

Em tưởng chỉ là trong motor ouput để chân nào thì nối chân đó vào FWD để nó đóng mạch là xong.

----------


## emptyhb

> Ở ảnh của bác thấy trong Motor Ouputs thì Spindle đang để 14-0
> Vậy sao ở Output Signals để 1-17
> 
> Em tưởng chỉ là trong motor ouput để chân nào thì nối chân đó vào FWD để nó đóng mạch là xong.


Như em nói ở trên, ngày trước em điều khiển spindle theo nhiều cách khác nhau, nên cài đặt hiện tại là vậy. Bác thử dùng nguyên cái output #1 đi

Trong phần motor output là điều khiển spindle theo cách step/dir motor, cái này lại phải cài đặt thêm Motor Turning... / Spindle/ cài đặt step per trong đây nữa.

----------


## suu_tam

Cho điện 24V vào thì đã có điện ra ở cổng 10V sau khi Output #1 mở.
Đang để Output #1 1-1
Giờ lấy cổng nào cho vào FWD vậy bác?

Đặt ở chỗ nào để gán cổng nào thông với mát khi nhấn F5 quay spindler?

----------


## emptyhb

> Cho điện 24V vào thì đã có điện ra ở cổng 10V sau khi Output #1 mở.
> Đang để Output #1 1-1
> Giờ lấy cổng nào cho vào FWD vậy bác?
> 
> Đặt ở chỗ nào để gán cổng nào thông với mát khi nhấn F5 quay spindler?


Pin number chỗ Output #1 bác để là 1 không được thì bác thử các giá trị sau

2->9, 1, 14, 16, 17 ( Chú ý các pin nào đã cài cho các trục rồi thì bỏ qua) thường thì chỉ có 1,14,16,17 bác thử hết xem  :Big Grin:

----------

